# Another Collective Haul



## Rezel (Aug 7, 2011)

Just wanted to share what I got over the past two months. 

*Bobbi Brown Corrector in Light Peach*




*Physician's Formula *_Happy Booster_*Glow & Mood Boosting Powder in Light Bronzer; Happy Booster Glow & Mood Boosting Blush in Natural*




*Tarte Natural Cheek Stain in Flush*




*Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy*




*Fyrinnae Eye Shadows *

  	From top, left to right.
  	1st row:  Robot Takeover, Madame & Eve's, Sleepy Hollow
  	2nd row:  Medieval Haunting, Atomic Afterglow, Platinum
  	3rd row:  Warrior-Mage, Velvet Vampire, Meerkat
  	4th row:  Futuristic Glamrock, Winter Again, Immortality




*Wet n Wild Color Icon Eye Shadow Trio in Don't Steal My Thunder*




*Fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment*
*Illamasqua Lipsticks in Climax and Atomic*






*LORAC Multiplex 3D Lip Gloss in Cliche and Vivid*




*MAC Brushes:  109, 190, 222, 208*




*MAC Duo-Sided Sponge*




*MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation in NC20; MAC Blot Powder in Medium; Mac Fluidline in Blacktrack*




*MAC Eye Shadows in (clockwise from top) Parisian Skies, Silver Ring, and Tilt. My palette's complete!*




*Mac Lipsticks in Russian Red, Costa Chic, and Cosmo*




*From Mac Jeanius Collection:*
*Blush in Pink Cult *




*, Lipstick in Riveting Rose, Nail Lacquer in Biker Blue*




*From Mac Semi Precious Collection:*
*Mineralize Eye Shadows in (clockwise from lower left) Hint Of Sapphire, Rare Find, Clarity, and Golden Gaze*
*Mineralize Blush in Feeling Flush*
*Lipstick in Musky Amethyst*




  	Finally, some close ups. Couldn't resist!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 7, 2011)

Lovely goodies and a nice variety!  I am especially excited to see that blush with the pink hearts. I have seen it numerous times in collection videos but no one has mentioned where it came from Now I know what to hunt for and where to hunt for it!  And yes, aren't the MES  gorgeous?  You can get lost in all that glittery swirling!  Enjoy!


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice haul!


----------



## Rezel (Aug 8, 2011)

SubwayDreaming said:


> Very nice haul!


	Thanks!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 8, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 10, 2011)

those MES look gorgeous!


----------



## Rezel (Sep 4, 2011)

Quote:


naturallyfab said:


> those MES look gorgeous!


	Thank you.


----------

